# Dell s2216h vs benq vz2250h



## trick mab (Sep 18, 2015)

I am confused between this 2 monitors.
I have following questions..

1) which rma service is good?

2)dell s2216h have speaker or not?

3)benq vz2250h have speaker or not?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 19, 2015)

2)dell s2216h have speaker or not?
Ans: It has Dual 3watt speakers and its RMA Service is very good compared to BenQ...


----------



## trick mab (Sep 19, 2015)

Thank you sunil sir


----------

